# Hilfe! - Suche Tool für Dia-/Videoshow



## Joachim (16. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

wir sollen für ein Firmenjubiläum eine "kleine" Präsentation zu den letzten 20 Jahren machen. Gesucht ist also ein Programm, für eine Art Dia-/Videoshow mit Überblendeffekten und einer Auflösung der Show von mind. 1024x768 Pixel für den Beamer. Wenn man Kurzvideos mit einbinden könnte wäre das auch klasse.

Immo probier ich mit Fotostory 3 (MS, kostenlos) herum, was schon mal in die richtige Richtung geht.

Freeware wäre gut, abspielbar auf nem netbook ebenso.

Noch ne Frage - ein Beamer mit 1024x768 und 3500-4500 Ansi reicht doch für ne Projektion ab 19:30 Uhr die Tage?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Suche Tool für Dia-/Videoshow*

Da gibt es einige Freewaretools am Markt (mir fällt nur gerade nix ein)

Und die 4500 Ansi reichen um 19:30 Uhr locker aus, ist ja fast Dunkel


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Suche Tool für Dia-/Videoshow*

Den Thema hatten wir schon, vielleicht wirst Du da fündig. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19703/?q=Diashow
Ich habs seinerzeit einfach was ohne Musik gemacht. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Suche Tool für Dia-/Videoshow*



Gut, also ist das Thema Beamer schon so gut wie erledigt. 

Teste grad mal noch Diashow 7 Ultimate ...


----------



## Christine (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Suche Tool für Dia-/Videoshow*

Hi Joachim,

warum in die Ferne schweifen....

http://de.openoffice.org/product/impress.html


----------



## ron (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Suche Tool für Dia-/Videoshow*

Hallo Joachim,

ich wollte dir gerade eine PN schicken wegen der Presentation, aber deine PN Box ist voll.

LG



Ron


----------



## Joachim (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Suche Tool für Dia-/Videoshow*

Hab grad wieder Platz gemacht  

@Else
 naja, das meine ich ja zu kennen (oft für den Verein ne n Jahresrückblick gemacht) aber da fehlt ein wenig "Pepp"


----------



## Joachim (16. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Suche Tool für Dia-/Videoshow*

So, nach nem Test mit Videoeinbindung werd ich wohl bei "Aquasoft Diashow Ultimate 7" hängen bleiben. Sehr umfangreich, beliebige Videoeinblendung möglich, Hintergrundmusik, sehr viele Schrifteffekte und und und ... ähnlich einem Schnittprogramm zu steuern.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! - Suche Tool für Dia-/Videoshow*

Ich hatte mal vor Jahren eine Magix Version - fand ich ganz gut. magix - vielleicht findest Du irgendwo eine freeware Testversion.


----------

